# State waters boundary



## ft morgan doc (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anybody know the latitude and longitude of the Florida state waters boundary ?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The latitude changed based on the shore contour. It is 9 miles from the closest point of land. The longitude is shown on most gps units.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

9 nautical miles from the shore line.


----------



## ft morgan doc (Jul 30, 2013)

*Just worried about crossing over the lines*

I guess I'm going to have to plot my spots on a map and get the ruler out. I wonder if this will be like louisianna is dealing with the coast guard watching like hawks. I don't think Florida will care if you stray over the line, and I don't think alabama will care, but the Feds might be a different story.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ft morgan doc said:


> I guess I'm going to have to plot my spots on a map and get the ruler out. I wonder if this will be like louisianna is dealing with the coast guard watching like hawks. I don't think Florida will care if you stray over the line, and I don't think alabama will care, but the Feds might be a different story.


You are incorrect in those statements. The FWC covers for the Feds and they have the 9 mile line on their chart plotter and they will burn you for 1/10th over. So do not assume anything when it comes to game violations.


----------



## ft morgan doc (Jul 30, 2013)

*Thanks*

That's why I'm trying to make sure my spots are all in bounds. Surprising to me Florida is enforcing that. Sounds like the opposite of louisianna. The Feds sent in a lot of extra coast guard because the state wasn't enforcing, and was disputing where the line was anyway.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a link to the county site http://www.myescambia.com/sites/myescambia.com/files/pages/2012/Sep/Artificial%20Reefs/20140520%20Public%20ArtificialReef%20List.pdf all the reefs in state waters have ** next to them. Should help you with your plotting...good luck.

buck


----------



## ft morgan doc (Jul 30, 2013)

*Thanks*

Great info


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

captbuckhall said:


> Here's a link to the county site http://www.myescambia.com/sites/mye...Reefs/20140520 Public ArtificialReef List.pdf all the reefs in state waters have ** next to them. Should help you with your plotting...good luck.
> 
> buck


 
So, are every one of these within State Waters ?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Google earth can be very helpful. Most GPS units have a ruler function on them as well as having the state line in the chartplotter as well.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

if there is an ** next to it, state waters. If not, outside of state waters.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

157-194 are in state waters


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

In the General Discussion section Sticky posted Updated Reef #s. Included is a kml Google Earth file that shows the boundary well. RHB


----------



## ttom (Sep 8, 2009)

*9 miles?*

Is it 9 miles or 9 nautical miles?


----------

